# concept.... input needed



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

ok so i have been looking at doing a DIY skimmer for a bit and i have not found any particularly great designs based on what i want to do... but i did read the hang on one from here and i like it but..... as with any designs i look for ways to make it easier and hopefully better so i want to lay out my idea and get a bit of feed back (except to go and buy one!!! thats against the rules LOL)....
so in order to control flow and have a hang on design i was thinking of using an old HOB filter i have laying around... cut the bottom off.. add on some plexi to make it reach the stand (to assist with holding the weight).. now put in baffles so that the intake feeds the first chamber.... put an air line in here about half way down... leave about 1/4-1/2 inch open at the bottom for clean water to flow under the baffle then it will go into the last chamber and up to the over flow and back to the tank.... this particular situation utilizes the pump on the HOB so no other pump is needed (other than Air) and the flow is adjustable to you could have it pull as much or as little as you wanted.... for the collection cup i was thinking build a small acrilic open bottom box that will have an old gravel vac cut and modified to fit on top. this could be drilled to have a tube running to a bottle off the side for ease of cleaning and could be pulled apart 1x weekly or bi-weekly....
what to you think of the concept? if we could iron out details i will post pix as i go along if it is something i can get going.... so far it looks solid....well in my mind any how LOL...


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

ok so no input at all?!?!?! thats ok because i scraped the idea and started back at the begining and researched more.... i started a mock up and found some design flaws that were a bit hare to over come with out the whole thing looking like a scrap pile.... however i did find one i loved and as of last night i cut the pieces for it did a mock assembly with tape and i am very happy with what is to come.... when i begin the build i will take pix and post a new thread for those interested in it and go over costs etc.....


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i can't help (not shocked lol)
but i would like to see what you make.
when you do post the new thread with pictures,would you PM me so i can take a look.
:-D


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

of course i will willow  ....


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

thank you :-D


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

willow said:


> i can't help (not shocked lol)
> but i would like to see what you make.
> when you do post the new thread with pictures,would you PM me so i can take a look.
> :-D


Of course I couldn't help either.
I started reading your thread and once I saw the words DIY and skimmer my eyes glazed over and my head started spinning...
I'll be looking for your new thread


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

aunt kymmie said:


> my eyes glazed over and my head started spinning...


what you been smoking :shock:


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

willow said:


> what you been smoking :shock:


Me smoke? Not a snowball's chance. It's just those words that get me crazy: DIY, design, skimmer, design, baffle, design, chamber, drilled, etc. The words DIY and design conjure up something that requires tools, talent and ingenuity...scary, scary things as I possess NONE of it. 

PS. Corrections on the tools part...I can always "steal" them from the B/F, lol.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i used a drill once,scarrrrrrrrrrrrry things they are.
deffo a mans toy.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

willow said:


> i used a drill once,scarrrrrrrrrrrrry things they are.
> deffo a mans toy.


Drills I'm totally fine with but saws are an entirely different story. I once tried to use a worm drive Skil Saw to saw apart some plywood. I could barely hold the darn thing up it was so heavy. Just as I was about to hit the power the B/F came around the corner and to hear him yell at me you would have thought I was a five year old holding a book of matches while standing in front of a pile of hay. He stood over me, helping me cut the wood and I realized he was absolutley correct in admonishing me for ever thinking I could use that saw properly. Never again.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

my OHs heart sinks if i say i've got an idea,"Oh Hunny......how hard would that be to build ":lol:


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

lol i can not help but laugh at you two... to be honest (and dont you ever tell her i admited to this) i knew a bit about tools from growing up but i have learned more from my wife over the last few years than i ever knew before!!!!!!!! lol so i must say it is NOT just a guy thing LOL


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

bearwithfish said:


> lol i can not help but laugh at you two... to be honest (and dont you ever tell her i admited to this) i knew a bit about tools from growing up but i have learned more from my wife over the last few years than i ever knew before!!!!!!!! lol so i must say it is NOT just a guy thing LOL


Wow. Really?? Good for her!! See that Willow? There's hope for us!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

go girl friends and wives.............we rock !! :lol:


----------

